# Caught in the surf this morning



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Family friend sent me this pic this morning. Rubbing it in my face for not going. Caught 6 trout total. Said water was green but rough. Seems like it was worth it.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Very nice. That's a beauty! Did he weigh her?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That's a big girl. What'd she go?


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

She was 30 1/2". Did not get the weight. My guess is pushing 9-9.5.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

What a pig! Nice!


----------



## cobrasteven (May 1, 2017)

That's star tournament worthy!


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd eat it


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

It's killing me to be in the office and looking at those pics and stories of fish in the surf. sad2sm


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Toad!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Caught a limit of dinks yesterday evening, not one keeper! 3/8 jighead new penny gulps, forgot I told myself to ditch them gulps! Tried a topwater for about 10 minutes before we left but had to go. The floating trash bags stung my two sons and myself, luckily didn't get my daughter though. They're out in full force, be safe.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

^^^ Yesterday meant to post in the "surf trip tomorrow afternoon" thread. Awesome freakin trout btw^^^


----------

